
Ask HN: Which audio books do you recommend? - weisser
Previous discussion:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=191715
======
randycupertino
14 by Peter Clines is my all time favorite, I also love anything narrated by
Ray Porter, he's the best narrator. The Power of the Dog is a great one about
the Mexican drug cartels, very gripping. Ready Player One is a classic. Rob
Lowe's autobiography Stories I only Tell my Friends was surprisingly good!

Heft by Liz Moore was a sneaky fantastic listen, great character development
and compelling story.

------
cloudout
sapiens - yuval hariri more money than god - sebastian mallaby black swan -
nassim taleb anti-fragile - nassim taleb fooled by randomness - nassim taleb

